# Summer on the Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2017)

Heres the westbound Ocean at Truro, NS yesterday afternoon, July 9/17.

Consist included 5 Coaches and 8 Sleepers plus a Chateau Sleeper for crew space and Dome Observation _Tramblant Park_ bringing up the markers.

There were also 2 lounge/service cars bracketing a dining car, baggage and transition/storage cars for a total of 19 cars led by 3 F40PH-3s


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2017)

The Ocean was sold-out except for a couple of Bedrooms (Cabin for 2)..Its eastbound counterpart that departed Montreal last evening and making its way through the Maritimes today was completely sold-out.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2017)

Heres one of the Ren Lounge/Service cars. They provide the meal prep area for the diner and also include a wheelchair accessible Bedroom..and note the Wi-Fi antenna on the roof.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2017)

The trains this summer have included the extra Budd Chateau Sleeper for crew space. I dont believe any of the sleeping accommodations in the car are being sold to the public as no 'Sections' (lower/upper berths) appear on the booking page.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 10, 2017)

As usual, outstanding pics and info! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## railiner (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes! Thanks so much...always enjoy your posts... 

A couple of questions....Are all the consists now Ren cars, or is there still an all Budd consist?

And don't they ever run a Skyline car on that train, besides the Park dome?

Just a couple of observation's....those Ren cars look almost like narrow guage cars next to the Budds.

And the tracks around the Truro station...are they on the freight mainline? The rails look a little light, and the right of way looks very 'rural', if you know what I mean....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2017)

railiner said:


> Yes! Thanks so much...always enjoy your posts...
> 
> A couple of questions....Are all the consists now Ren cars, or is there still an all Budd consist?
> 
> ...


The Ocean is all Renaissance now except for the Budd Park Car year 'round and the Chateau Sleeper running this summer for crew space. Skylines no longer run on the Ocean except when an all Budd consist is filling in when a Ren consist is out for servicing as one did this spring for a few weeks. The Rens are a bit narrower than the Budds but not narrow-gauge and are the same as most of the equipment you would find running on trains in the UK.

Yes that is the freight main through the Truro station. Yes, weed growth doesn't appear to be well controlled in urban areas but the telephoto lens does distort the view a bit too. Here's a section of track just outside of Truro:

https://goo.gl/maps/3JZJHfptDzG2


----------



## Blackwolf (Jul 10, 2017)

NS VIA Fan said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! Thanks so much...always enjoy your posts...
> ...


Very familiar with that crossing. Done a bit of railfanning in the parking lot on the left more than once! Pretty good bakery about a kilometer down the road to the right (a favorite of Mrs. Blackwolf during her days at NSAC.)


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 2, 2017)

We just took the Ocean this week from Montreal on Wednesday.

On the end of the train we had 3 stainless steel cars. A skyline dome lounge (no services in it, but it gave us a 2nd Dome car to use), a Sleeper (not occupied at all), and our Park Car. The Park Car had a staffed bar, and complimentary coffee/tea/snacks. This was one LONG train, at 20 cars. The picture shows the 3 stainless cars waiting to be attached to the westbound run on Thursday.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes....as Maverick Station posted above.....Three Budds are now attached to the end of the _Ocean's_ Renaissance consist. It's been a busy summer with several sold-out trains so VIA has added a _Skyline Dome_ along with the usual _Park Car_ to give additional dome seating for _Sleeper Plus_ passengers. There's also a _Chateau_ sleeper operating as a crew dorm.

Here's eastbound #14 at Truro NS on Labour Day weekend.....including 9 _Renaissance_ Sleepers, 5 Coaches, Baggage Car, 2 Lounge/Service Cars, Diner, Storage/Transition Car, _Budd_ Skyline Dome, _Chateau_ and _Tramblant Park_ Dome Observation......for a total of 22 Cars with 2 F40PH-2's.

Don't know how long the second Dome will stay on.....but the Ocean is usually busy through Thanksgiving......October 9th this year.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 11, 2017)

Why not run another day each week? Instead of a 22 car Sold out train each time? I never understood the cuts!

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------

